# Newbie from Texas!



## Dallaslady (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey, all!

I'm a newbie from the Texas area (about to be on the road full time RV'ing) and just stopping by to say "howdy." I found this site through a search about Buck the Talking Deer, so will pop back over to that thread to see if I can get some answers. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Another North Texan has joined the fold! The numbers are starting to build...mwuahahaha! Welcome to the board!


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome! So many DFW Halloween enthusiast here! Glad to welcome another!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Dallaslady, I'm Oklahoma Citylady. Welcome to the forum. And if your RVing brings yoy to OKC, drop in. We'll talk props together.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't talk to scareme. She's nuts. I still have a restraining order out on her after she slashed my tires and offered up my truck as a sacrificial offering.

Just kidding! Love ya scareme!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> Don't talk to scareme. She's nuts. I still have a restraining order out on her after she slashed my tires and offered up my truck as a sacrificial offering.
> 
> Just kidding! Love ya scareme!


That ankle bracelet chaffing yet Jaybo?

Welcome to the forum DallasLady....from another DFW Haunter.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dallas


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome, Im in mesquite TX.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------

